# Máy trộn bột YG 25kg



## thietbihabac (13 Tháng tám 2021)

Với phương pháp cũ chỉ trộn thủ công khá tốn sức, bởi chỉ trộng 1 thời gian tay sẽ mỏi nhừ từ đó chất lượng mẻ trộn sẽ không đều, các giá vị không hòa quyện lại được với nhau nên dễ dàng thấy tính trạng chỗ đậm chỗ nhạt. _*Máy trộn bột YG 25kg*_ năng suất mỗi mẻ trộn từ 20-25kg trong khoảng 10 phút giúp các chủ cơ sở trộn nhanh các mẻ trộn trong thời gian nhanh chóng.

Dòng *máy trộn bột khô* này được nhập khẩu chính hãng tại Trung Quốc, hiện đang được công ty TNHH TM & XD công nghệ Hà Bắc phân phối. Có thể thấy, đây là thiết bị trộn lý tưởng đối với nhiều cơ sở nhằm thay thế sức lao động hoặc những chiếc máy trộn lỗi thời, không năng suất.








*Thông số kỹ thuật của máy trộn bột YG 25kg*

Model: YG 25kg
Công suất : 200W
Khối lượng làm việc: 25L
Tốc độ quay: 0 – 30 (phút)
Điện áp : 220V
Kích thước (LXWXH): 760 *560 * 1100 cm
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Trọng lượng: 50kg.
Máy trộn thực phẩm đa năng​Với dòng máy này bạn có thể sử dụng để trộn các loại nguyên liệu sau :

Trộn các loại gia vị.
Trộn bột các loại dược liệu sau khi xay.
Trộn nem chua, bò khô, chà bông…
Trộn các loại ngũ cốc, trộn mỹ phẩm,
Trộn bánh bao, bánh đặc sản, bánh lá, bánh ngọt…
Ngoài ra còn được sử dụng như một máy trộn bột
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc

0914368686 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

